

The Law of VIM - juvenn

The Law of VIM:<p>For each member <i>b</i> of the possible behaviour space <i>B</i> of program <i>P</i>, there exists a finite time <i>t</i> before which at least one user <i>u</i> in the total user space <i>U</i> of program <i>P</i> will request <i>b</i> becomes a member of the allowed behaviour space <i>B'</i> ( <i>B'</i> &#60;= <i>B</i>).  -- Negri<p>Came across at http://vimdoc.sourceforge.net/htmldoc/quotes.html
======
ggchappell
Don't forget the last line:

> In other words: Sooner or later everyone wants everything as an option.

~~~
juvenn
Agreed.

